# Cage Prop on Loan-Can it be Hooked up by a layman?



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Check out what showed up on my lawn today! On loan from of all people a building contractor! He is currently roofing the Jolly Roger amusement park warehouse and was there as they were cleaning Props out of the old Morbid Manor on the Pier in Ocean City MD! He will be with me until a few days after Halloween, and if I can talk him into it he'll stay permanently! Here are some shots:
















Now take a look at the electronics on this thing! This thing is all electical, no air at all. Best I can tell the relay control the speaker on top, the strobe light at the bottom, and the shaking bars. Here a look at the electronics.
























So now the question is, can I hook this up? That plug in the second photo is a 2 round prong connection (50 amp?) I have no idea the manufacturer, and its great eye candy just sitting there as a static prop. Is it worth calling in an electrician? Or would I need more of a computer guy? Looking for help from the electrical guys on the forum here (Otaku? Dr. Morbius?) Thanks for any advice you can give!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow that looks OLD! That plug looks European, though I'm no expert. If it is, you need 220V to operate it...whatever it does. Looks like you have an amp where the heat sync is. Apart from that I have no idea how to hook it up.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Now that is cool...vintage


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

if you go to target or someplace you can get an european to american converter, i have one.... looks cool, can you post a video if you get it working?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's pretty neat and agree with the good doctor, looks European.
Would love to see this in action...almost looks nostalgic...?


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

HalloweenRick said:


> Check out what showed up on my lawn today! On loan from of all people a building contractor! He is currently roofing the Jolly Roger amusement park warehouse and was there as they were cleaning Props out of the old Morbid Manor on the Pier in Ocean City MD! He will be with me until a few days after Halloween, and if I can talk him into it he'll stay permanently! Here are some shots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would check the relays and the circuit board for the voltage ratings. If it follows some of the wiring I have encountered. the blue wires are DC voltage, the black wires are AC voltage. Check the relay labels and that will tell you what the coil voltage is. Also are there any motors, lights, etc.? If so those voltages will be important too. Hope this helps, Jeff


----------

